# Today is the day...



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

...Ivybridge here we come. 

Just on the train to pick up our Morello.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chilly, enjoy every minute!  Good luck
-H


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Very exciting day for you. I am thinking PVC for next 'van. IH


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Many congrats andhope all goes well for pick up. Remember to post some piccies of your new van purleeese, we like piccies!!!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sure you will be delighted.

Just over 5 months time and we will be on a (rather longer) cross-country train journey to pick up our Morello. March '09 reg.

(Slate grey, 160 auto, aircon, etc, etc)

Can wait!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Good Luck - what an exciting moment  

 
Keith


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations on being about-to-join the elite.....

Enjoy the train journey as well - one of the best in Britain.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy (still in love with the Murvi - when will the honeymoon end?)


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Well we are now parked up in Tintagel C&C site. Just unpacking the various bags of clothes, cooking stuff and food (there's a Tesco just around the corner from Murvi). Rex gave a lovely handover, but the books we have to read!!!

We met three Morello owning couples who came for a quick nosey in our new 'van. It does seem like an elite group 

First night to come on the rock'n'rock bed can't wait. 

No pictures yet as I'm posting from my Blackberry, when we get back to boardband next week. 

Oh, and I must remember that we own a motorcaravan now, not a motorhome. 

Don't forget to wave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Speaking from experience, when something doesn't work, assume it's you. I NEARLY rang Rex more than once in the first couple of days. Fortunately the male independence thing kicked in long enough to a) think and b) read the manual 

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Wot.... 8O 8O 8O 8O a bloke reading a manual. Dave you must be a very special breed :lol: 

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Worth it to avoid embarrassment. Similar to avoiding asking the way when you are lost .....


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

PVC's of the world unite :!: :lol: Whatever your base layout :wink: 
We find our Autosleeper perfect for our style of travel. Go anywhere anytime and useful as a day vehicle as well.

Just the right upgrade from our beloved Bongo, and until we have the time to properly do a fulltimers thing, can't think of anything else that will suit our needs better.

Enjoy your Murvi and don't forget, if you can't find the answers in all those manuals, post your questions here. Someone else will have already done it, experianced it,
sorted it out, most likely!

Trevor, March isn't so far away :lol:


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

*Just arrived home.*

Pictures....

Our very own motorcaravan waiting for the off. Just missed getting Rex on the picture.










Parked up at Boscastle, room for 6 MHs.










Squeezing into a single parking bay on the front at Weston Supermare










An unusually colourful breakfast. So glad we had the water filter fitted, no scum/slime on either cups of tea.










More words and pictures to come.

Certainly we did spend the first night thinking that we had made a mistake, 'too small, too small'. By the end of the second day we were loving it. Once we 'got' the space inside we were convinced that it was money well spent.

Murvi may on produced one 'van a week, but what a van. Good luck to them.

Dave, this is so true, 'Speaking from experience, when something doesn't work, assume it's you.' With the Morello we have found nothing that hasn't worked as described and nothing broken. It was all us pressing the wrong buttons...


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

framptoncottrell said:


> Congratulations on being about-to-join the elite.....
> 
> Enjoy the train journey as well - one of the best in Britain.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy (still in love with the Murvi - when will the honeymoon end?)


ELITE 8O :lol:

Anyway looks real nice, i hope you enjoy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Great pics Chiily. 

A couple in a PVC needs to get into a routine of who goes where when, especially for the get-up routine, and where things are stored. Give it a while and it will come. When it does, then with the Morello you will really appreciate that its combination of comfy lounge and parking ability is absolutely unique.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow lovely looking van love the colours inside as well as th swish silver exterior. Nice!!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Here's wishing you many many happy times in your Morello - it looks wonderful. As Dave says, you will soon get used to the space you have. When we bought our last van, a 16 foot coachbuilt with the cab unusable, I thought I'd never get used to it (and we'd only come from a PVC ) - now we've returned to a PVC it's like being in a stately home - when E's in the swivel seat and I'm washing up, we wave at each other (little things.. as they say!)
Have lots and lots of fun
-H


----------

